# Need Your Expertise - Best Option? 9mm Range and Eventually Competition Gun



## Slapshot (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm new to pistol shooting (lots of rifle time), but have become involved with a group of friends that are regulars at the range and I am really enjoying the experience. 

I've decided, after a lot of advice, and research here and in other worthwhile forums, to go with a 9mm. The gun will only be used at the range, and later on, hopefully, for some limited, local competition shooting. 

I've narrowed it down to a few guns and could really use some expertise on what my best option would be:

Springfield XDM 5.25 Competition

Glock 34

Sig Sauer P226R Elite Dark Threaded Barrel

CZ 75 SP-01 Tactical


Any assistance and recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Slapshot (Jan 20, 2013)

No comments? I expected more from a forum with this level of expertise.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, lots of opinions are posted here, but perhaps more than 9 hours is needed to get a good selection?

Glock 34 is my choice of the above; whenever I shoot mine, it makes me look goooood.


----------



## Slapshot (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation, DJ Niner. Sorry for my lack of patience, rough day yesterday apparently carried over into my response.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

No problem. Didn't want you to take the lack of quick and deep responses personally.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

glock 34 - longer barrel - lighter trigger
made for competition and used by the majority of competitors


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's an incomplete list.

You don't have the Beretta 92FS on it. :watching:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> It's an incomplete list.
> 
> You don't have the Beretta 92FS on it. :watching:


As I've heard folks say about other similar things in the past...

"That's not a bug, it's a feature!" :mrgreen:


----------



## Vulcan (Aug 9, 2011)

Although I have quite a few handguns most were bought for concealed carry.
Recently while at the range I decided I wanted a piece for shooting that was relatively cheap, easy to shoot, accurate, 9mm, etc.
After a lot of researching I decided on an STI Spartan V 9mm.
These are used for various competitions and receive a lot of praise from the owners.
Currently they are listed for $635 at Dawson Precision in TX.You might check out ther STI website, Dawson Precision and 1911forum.com website.
I did buy one and find it meets my expectations.
I know it's not on your list but something to consider.


----------

